
Quantum Stealth Digital Camoflage - SEJeff
http://www.quantumstealth.com/
======
aurizon
They know how to make a bad video. This looked interesting - at first. I get
1-2 minutes and then that obnoxious noisy video display interferes. If the
hour of the video was going to be 15 minutes of that obnoxious prelude - pass.
Put the crap at the front ONCE, and then close with it. Thus, I never saw the
whole thing. If others agree, upvote? Parhaps he will make a concise version
with all the info... minus the crap?

